
Over 1,000 Google employees protest proposed contract with ICE / CBP - lawrenceyan
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/google-employees-implore-leaders-to-stop-working-with-us-bcp-ice.html
======
aphextim
So around 1%

[https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/29/tech/alphabet-q1-earnings/ind...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/29/tech/alphabet-q1-earnings/index.html)

>Google's parent company now has more than 100,000 employees. Alphabet (GOOGL)
said Monday that it had 103,549 employees in the first quarter, up from 85,050
employees in the same period a year ago.

